# Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation ...



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target



> In private negotiations in early March about a possible presidential interview, Mueller described Trump as a subject of his investigation into Russia’s interference in the 2016 election. Prosecutors view someone as a subject when that person has engaged in conduct that is under investigation but there is not sufficient evidence to bring charges.
> 
> The special counsel also told Trump’s lawyers that he is preparing a report about the president’s actions while in office and potential obstruction of justice, according to two people with knowledge of the conversations.
> 
> ...



All in all it's just another brick in the wall.

Rumor has it Trump is relieved that he is not a criminal target.

At this time.

And he's ready to talk to Mueller.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report

And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> 
> And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!



yah...he's just a "subject".



imbecile


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2018)

In the article Trump would gladly sit down with Mueller to discuss it............

Beware strangers bearing gifts.........


----------



## Timmy (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> 
> And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!



Washington Examiner ?!  Please !  How many fake news fails can you post ?

But I think you are right .  Trump is such a buffoon that he didn’t realize he surrounded himself with a bunch of criminals .


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

As released late last night, the second image indicates that even if you make Mueller go away, this investigation will continue.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> ...


Go ahead and google it snowflake...sure fake news cnn and leftist propaganda msnbc will be posting it real soon....oh and I am talking about McCabe and Comey specifically.  NEITHER of those were Trump appointees.


----------



## Contumacious (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> 
> And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!




Excellent, fire the motherfucker.......and Rosenstein


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!



you aren't smart enough to know what mueller is thinking.

and that type of tactic is up your alley anyway.

so be quiet, freakazoid


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!
> ...


Make me bitch. I love watching you snowflakes meltdown. I think deep down all the leftists know the outcome will be NOTHING CRIMINAL happened but just like the election they keep holding on to some desperate hope to get President Trump out of office.


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



poor little joke of a trumptard


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 3, 2018)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!
> ...


Get ready to sing Jillian the investigation is almost over...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> 
> And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!



From you link (did you even read it?):

Special counsel Robert Mueller has told President Trump's legal team that *Trump is still being investigated as part of the federal Russia probe, but he is not currently being considered as a criminal target, according to a report.*

*Mueller advised Trump's lawyers, however, he is drafting a report detailing the president's conduct since his inauguration and whether he has potentially obstructed justice, per the Washington Post.*


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I can piss you off with one post darling....You may find me a joke but I can trigger you like crazy...I enjoy it! Its why you aren't on ignore yet.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> ...


Read the entire thing....yep.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither was Nixon


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Cool, then does the last part pf P1 ("according to report") mean the Washington Post?  Or, did her editor tell her that "Trump "*is not currently being considered as a criminal target"? *


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2018)

So Mueller isn't going after Trump. So can we stop pretending he colluded with Russia and is going to be impeached?

Bout time we return to reality


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



{/watching Jillian's chew toy announce he loves his job}

WaPo broke this story. Trump's testimony will likely give Mueller his very few missing puzzle pieces.


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



my laughing at you is not indicia that you "piss [me] off". it just means you're kind of a joke.

you're the one one meltdown, lowlife, not me. 

so who's triggered again? 

insane trumptard.


----------



## jillian (Apr 3, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> So Mueller isn't going after Trump. So can we stop pretending he colluded with Russia and is going to be impeached?
> 
> Bout time we return to reality



that isn't what they said.

or do you not know how to read either?


----------



## centerleftFL (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target

Mueller will not indict trump.  He may never be a target....but a report to Congress may recommend Impeachment.


----------



## centerleftFL (Apr 3, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> So Mueller isn't going after Trump. So can we stop pretending he colluded with Russia and is going to be impeached?
> 
> Bout time we return to reality



Would YOU like to bet anything on that?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mueller told Trump is is no longer the criminal target as well.  Seems the OP is trolling again.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Mueller told Trump is is no longer the criminal target as well.  Seems the OP is trolling again.



It's not a "no longer." He never was. Nobody knew what the status was, hence all the melting tweets. At this point in time, he's a subject. If he interviews, he could be a target.

DO try and keep up.


----------



## centerleftFL (Apr 3, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> ...


No limit!  I see a new WINGER site on the board almost DAILY.  It is amazing.  

Here's what no one will answer.  If liberalism and liberals are so corrupt, despicable, dishonest, anti-christian, vile and useless, then WHY DOES THE RIGHT HAVE TO MAKE SHIT UP?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 3, 2018)

He should be saying this publicly, he's playing semantics as he wants to continue to milk this on behalf of the Establishment.  His entire legacy is in how he handles this.  Man up and tell the public the facts, this isn't a bloody game, he is the president ffs.


----------



## centerleftFL (Apr 3, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Mueller told Trump is is no longer the criminal target as well.  Seems the OP is trolling again.


No longer?  Oh really?


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

Subject is a very dangerous status because when they interview, they give the kind of information that changes their status from subject to target.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> He should be saying this publicly, he's playing semantics as he wants to continue to milk this on behalf of the Establishment.  His entire legacy is in how he handles this.  Man up and tell the public the facts, this isn't a bloody game, he is the president ffs.



I think that as a lawyer he knows what he should or should not say publicly.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Cops always pull that one on criminals

You are not under investigation, we just want to talk


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

centerleftFL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller told Trump is is no longer the criminal target as well.  Seems the OP is trolling again.
> ...



Yes...really.  It's in the op's link dumbo.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Don’t listen Donnie....its a trap


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone even give a shit about this nonsense anymore?  

Shit or get off the fucking pot already.  It is getting old and is still bullshit.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 3, 2018)

A subject can become a target.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cops always pull that one on criminals
> 
> You are not under investigation, we just want to talk



Ya, Mueller thinks he's really clever........


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> A subject can become a target.



Or not.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Don’t listen Donnie....its a trap



OT I cannot resist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


… and if Mueller doesn’t find obstruction of justice, Trump will lie during one of his many depositions and end up charged with perjury.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!



You call them clowns, Donald calls them the "best people."


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Does anyone even give a shit about this nonsense anymore?
> 
> Shit or get off the fucking pot already.  It is getting old and is still bullshit.



I'll be tired of it when it's over.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t listen Donnie....its a trap
> ...



Shameless.....Using children to make a stupid political point.  Your estimable TDS on display for all to see.   If you are not getting paid to post this tripe then I wonder about your relative sanity.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!
> ...



No he doesn't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

Why is Boop being so prevalent on this here Messageboard?

Perhaps she needs reminded that OP has infected ass carbuncles and needs to wash their ass infinity.

I surely do not envy her chair towel.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 3, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Odium said:


> Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!



Trump is a crook himself.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Actually he did.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lol's. Mueller thinks he is gonna try and get President Trump on possible obstruction of justice PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!
> ...



The reparations check is in the mail.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



Post the link but nobody gives a shit anyway.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lighten up, Francis.



Fuck off...Trollie


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 3, 2018)

.​



.​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> 
> .​



What? What's happening with my special purpose?


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 3, 2018)

So, Trump is currently a "subject" of Mueller's criminal investigation - not yet a "target".  Mueller is so clever.

*Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Subject is a very dangerous status because when they interview, they give the kind of information that changes their status from subject to target.



Your fat, infected ass isn't qualified to use Annie Lennox in anything. Next!

My cousin sang that @ DisneyLand as the headliner. You, are like Jabba The Hut.

(with infected ass carbuncles)


----------



## del (Apr 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Subject is a very dangerous status because when they interview, they give the kind of information that changes their status from subject to target.
> ...



goofy's your cousin?


shoulda known


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

del said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Words cannot begin to describe how stupid of a tangent you just stepped onto.


----------



## del (Apr 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



clearly, your words can't, but that's hardly a surprise, is it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2018)

del said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You just stepped out into the gayest of posts you ever made, you could go be a homosexual prostitute for 2 days, come back, and still not have stepped out as far into teh faggotry as you did with that last post. Hopefully that'll clear summin' up for ya.

You should have to suck the pus out of Boop's ass cheeks for that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mueller is conducting an illegal investigation and you have your lips on his ass.

Why am I not surprised ?


----------



## Witchit (Apr 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> So, Trump is currently a "subject" of Mueller's criminal investigation - not yet a "target".  Mueller is so clever.
> 
> *Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target*


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Mueller told Trump’s attorneys the president remains under investigation but is not currently a criminal target
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump thinks he can charm Mueller...dunce


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

Odium said:


> Robert Mueller doesn't see Trump as criminal target: Report
> 
> And let the autistic screeching commence! I love it! I don't trust that POS but now its out in the open for the world to see so good luck walking THAT back Mueller!



A targeted individual is not invited to an interview.  I doubt he will ever be targeted or indicted.  Mueller will send a report to Congress and they will Impeach or not.  The orange clown is in hot water either way.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



The first report will be OOJ.  That will be out in June.  But the investigation will continue for months more.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> So Mueller isn't going after Trump. So can we stop pretending he colluded with Russia and is going to be impeached?
> 
> Bout time we return to reality



Reality is trump could come out of the interview as a Target.  The dunce will shoot his mouth off...


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cops always pull that one on criminals
> 
> You are not under investigation, we just want to talk



There is a Justice Dept rule.  Target are not interview.  After the interview trump could become a target.  Mueller doesn't want to make him a target now and lose the interview..  Simple as that....


----------



## Witchit (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## easyt65 (Apr 4, 2018)

_"A new report indicates that President Trump is* not* a “criminal target” of Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation."_

However, Trump is still a “subject” of the investigation."

Special Counsel Robert Mueller just admitted that the President is NOT a criminal target in the investigation of Non-Existent Illegal Russian Collusion!  No evidence. No crime warranting an investigation to begin with. No illegal Russian Collusion...perpetrated by President Trump....

....yet Mueller's witch hunt continues!

WHY, even though Mueller just admitted he has NOTHING on Trump, is he continuing his witch hunt?* BECAUSE HE DOES NOT LIKE THE WAY THE PRESIDENT HAS BEHAVED SINCE HE BEAT HILLARY CLINTON*:



_"The Post’s report also states that Mueller informed Trump’s lawyers that he’s working on a *report *about Trump’s conduct *since becoming president*."_

He's* not* working on INDICTMENTS. He's *not* working on CHARGES. He's working on a *REPORT*....because he doesn't like how Donald Trump has acted since kicking Hillary's ass, preventing her 'landslide victory', and making her a 2-Time LOSER!  Without evidence of a crime Mueller's only hope is that the Democrats will take over control of the House or Senate and with his extremely negative partisan report he will give them enough justification / excuse to file articles of Impeachment against the President. 





Yeah, nothing PARTISAN going on here... 

What doesn't Mueller like / like about Trump's behavior?

- The fact that  Trump beat Hillary?

- The Fact that Trump fired his protégé, Former Director of the FBI and Pal Comey, who leaked classified information, whose wife took Clinton cash, who has been proven to have committed Perjury, who Obstructed Justice by protecting Hillary from Indictment, for being a member of the 'Secret Society', for committing sedition / treason?

- The Fact that Trump had fired Deputy Director of the FBI, Mr. Andrew 'Insurance Policy' McCabe, whose wife also took Clinton cash, who also protected Hillary from prison, who also leaked classified, who also was proven to have committed Felony Perjury, whose testimony proved Comey had committed Perjury, who also committed sedition / treason by plotting an overthrow of the newly elected President of the United States?

- The fact that the President has been so arrogant and direct in his condemnation of the partisan witch hunt Mueller has been running, that he has openly MOCKED Mueller for having nothing on Trump - which Mueller just admitted, and because Trump has continued to point out how partisan Mueller has been by refusing to acknowledge all of the evidence of crimes committed by his accusers / the Democrats, which Mueller refuses to investigate, thereby protecting the real traitors who have been colluding together?

- Perhaps Mueller doesn't like how Trump, despite the Democrats best effort to prevent him from doing so, has been WINNING so much, experiencing so much success, already surpassing Obama's 8 years in office in only the 1st quarter of his 2nd year, how he has erased almost every Obama 'Legacy'  'stain' left behind when he left?!


Mueller stated again that he still wants a one-one-ne interview with President Trump, obviously to play his last 'card' in hopes of taking the President down - the 'Scooter Libby Stump The President Gottcha Card'.

Based on Mueller's declaration that he has NOTHING on the President, that he is NOT a criminal target in the continuing witch hunt, were I Trump I would tell Mueller to go f* himself - no interview.

Of course, Mueller wouldn't like that and would definitely put THAT in his report. 





REPORT: Mueller Does Not Consider Trump A ‘Criminal Target’ Of Russia Investigation
.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello? Delusional leftists? Trump's been "under investigation" since 2016, if there was any info on him, any dirt whatsoever would have been used to tank his campaign, because that's what they were looking for. They found nothing, there is nothing.

Don't get your hopes up too high with this Mueller stuff, somebody probably will be prosecuted, just not who you think or hope it would be.


See: Reality Winner, where is she now?


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 4, 2018)

*Again, why is The Mueller Investigation in existence since there was NO Crime Committed?  This is about The Election, and they cannot prove any alleged crime.

This was launched because of Comey's firing and was a Retaliatory Act, plain and simple.

You can’t even claim Obstruction and Comey is Ignoring The Russian Dossier.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 4, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hello? Delusional leftists? Trump's been "under investigation" since 2016, if there was any info on him, any dirt whatsoever would have been used to tank his campaign, because that's what they were looking for. They found nothing, there is nothing.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up too high with this Mueller stuff, somebody probably will be prosecuted, just not who you think or hope it would be.
> 
> ...



Not only was he under INVESTIGATION, HE WAS UNDER SURVEILLANCE.....and still NOTHING!

*This whole thing is a Sham and I am sick of reading about it.  This was done purely for Political Reasons, and For Political Propaganda to be used in The Media every day.*


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 4, 2018)

The REAL Title of this Thread Should be:

'MUELLER ADMITS HE HAS NOTHING ON TRUMP - NO EVIDENCE - HE IS NOT A CRIMINAL TARGET IN THE PARTISAN WITCH HUNT REGARDING NON-EXISTENT RUSSIAN COLLUSION....BUT HE WITCH HUNT WILL CONTINUE'.


"A new report indicates that President Trump is not a “criminal target” of Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation."

"The Post’s report also states that Mueller informed Trump’s lawyers that he’s working on a report about Trump’s conduct since becoming president."

MUELLER JUST ADMITTED HE HAS NOTHING ON TRUMP - NO EVIDENCE. So, he is now working on his 'REPORT', the last hope for taking down Trump. He is obviously hoping that should the Democrats take back the House or Senate his negative partisan 'report' will be enough justification for them to file articles of Impeachment.

Mueller doesn't like Trump's behavior since becoming President.

He doesn't like that Trump beat Hillary.
He doesn't like that Trump fired his protégé, FBI Director Comey, who committed Perjury, leaked classified, committed sedition, and even arguably treason.
He doesn't like he can't bring him down, even with a stacked Special Counsel.

REPORT: Mueller Does Not Consider Trump A ‘Criminal Target’ Of Russia Investigation


----------



## depotoo (Apr 4, 2018)

Was he commissioned to write a report or was he commissioned to rout out crime?
Sounds like he wants to counter the IG’s horrific report, which is the only thing an IG is sanctioned to do, coming out against his former fbi.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 4, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Was he commissioned to write a report or was he commissioned to route out crime?
> Sounds like he wants to counter the IG’s horrific report, which is the only thing an IG is sanctioned to do, coming out against his former fbi.


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 4, 2018)

*First off the rules that sanction a Special Counsel were not even used.

So Mueller should never have been appointed.

This was a retaliatory action by The Deep State, Left & Right Politiciams and Bureacrats to obstruct The President’s Agenda.

Has anyone ever seen any Administration where the Media attacks every cabinet member, every position, while The Senate obstructs all Nominations, while at the same time all these investigations by multiple agencies and groups despite finding nothing, are harassing everyone in The Trump team.

This is Nothing but s Nazi style Propaganda Campaign.*


----------



## jillian (Apr 4, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I might also point out to the morons that given that Mueller probably doesn't think he should indict a sitting president, the report to congress will likely recommend action by the congress. I think that's called an impeachment....

trumptards are such imbeciles.


----------



## jillian (Apr 4, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Was he commissioned to write a report or was he commissioned to route out crime?
> ...



er.... morons, what a special counsel does vis a vis a president IS send a report to congress.... recommending (or not) impeachment.

is that not how they do it in Russia, sergei?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 4, 2018)

jillian said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



And if the GOP doesn't act they will be elected out.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > PROBLEM IS the clowns President Trump has fired have turned out to be CRIMINALS and are now under investigation themselves!
> ...



Try keeping up snowflake. I already addressed this. I was talking about Comey and McCabe specifically.


----------

